# What is the socket size to change spark plugs?



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

What is the socket size to change spark plugs?

Thanks in Advance

Mario


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Fox-N-It said:


> 13/16's is the spark plug size for an 8v.
> 16v's use 5/8's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif5/8 = .625in = 15.875
> 13/16in = .8125in ~ 20.64mm



Hope this helps.


I use the socket specifically made for spark plugs.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4507511_replace-spark-plugs-vw-passat.html

I'm going to say 5/8" or 19mm for your Passat. :beer:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

PSU said:


> I'm going to say 5/8" or 19mm for your Passat. :beer:


5/8" is the correct socket he needs, or a 16mm socket.

19mm would be 3/4" and used on early 8v VWs, its too big for his Passat.


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Eric,

is 16mm 13/16" ?

Mario


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

Eric D said:


> 5/8" is the correct socket he needs, or a 16mm socket.
> 
> 19mm would be 3/4" and used on early 8v VWs, its too big for his Passat.




Thanks Eric,

is 16mm 13/16" ?

Mario


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

XzipoX said:


> Thanks Eric,
> 
> is 16mm 13/16" ?
> 
> Mario


No, its 5/8" that is closet to 16mm.

13/16" is just over 20mm, way too big.


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank You


----------

